# Best download manager in linux(ubuntu)



## doom2010 (May 29, 2011)

Hi,
I use Steadyflow and Gwget download manager,i think Gwget is better.If there is better one.Please suggest...


----------



## sygeek (May 29, 2011)

If your fine with command line, you can try wget. If not, try Uget. Though you can also try IDM (Best windows based Download Manager) with wine, but I can't assure you of it's stability.
There is DownThemAll but it works with Firefox only.

If you are not satisfied with any of them, either stick with Gwget or try:
List of Download Managers Available in Ubuntu Linux


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2011)

I've used K-get in linux and found it good enough


----------



## doom2010 (May 30, 2011)

I think K-get only for kDE gui.I am using Gnome now.Sygeek information is very informative.thanks...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 30, 2011)

^^There is nothing like that. I mean yes K's are for KDE, but nothing like they wont run in GNOME or so. So you can run those K-apps in GNOME too.


----------



## nims11 (May 30, 2011)

since both DEs are under the X window system, most apps run on both GNOME and KDE


----------



## doom2010 (May 30, 2011)

Once I installed kmplayer(ubuntu-10.10) but it didn't work,so I thought that KDE is not worked in Gnome based ubuntu.I realized my wrong concept...thanks buddies...


----------



## Garbage (May 30, 2011)

wget FTW!

Though AFAIK, Gwget is just a GUI for wget. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------

